

HTML’s Time Is Over. Let’s Move On. (2003) - JetSpiegel
http://boxesandarrows.com/htmls-time-is-over-lets-move-on/

======
DigitalSea
Ironically funny how wrong this article was. Especially considering SPA
frameworks like Angular decorate HTML with framework specific attributes, I
don't think we'll ever see HTML replaced with anything. Libraries like
React.js by Facebook actually abstract the DOM quite a bit, to the point where
you can use it on the server side using a virtual DOM, however the virtual DOM
still operates on the premise of HTML markup (just not markup you can see).

Kind of reminds me of the statements people were making about Apple when they
announced the iPhone and how it would fail.

~~~
k__
Yes, especially with this: "Dave Malouf is an observer and pattern
recognizer..."

~~~
DigitalSea
Haha yeah, that's the bit I found ironic with his post, not a very good
observation on his part.

